# Lebenswunsch-Verein erfüllt Angler seinen letzten Wunsch



## Bilch (19. Mai 2022)

Wirklich tolle Aktion!


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2022)

Ja wirklich klasse. Das berührt mich schon sehr.
Super, dass der Kollege dann auch noch was fangen konnte.


----------



## Jürgen57 (19. Mai 2022)

Find ich eine Klasse Aktion


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Mai 2022)

Diese Aktion find ich toll, einfach nachahmendswert!


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Mai 2022)

Super Sache und Petri dem Kollegen


----------



## thanatos (19. Mai 2022)

tolle Sache - alle Achtung


----------



## Skott (19. Mai 2022)

Toll, dass er noch einmal eins mit der Natur sein durfte...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Mai 2022)

Sehr schön und emphatisch


----------



## ollidi (19. Mai 2022)

Richtig geil.


----------



## Vanner (19. Mai 2022)

Super Sache, toll gemacht.


----------



## Blueser (19. Mai 2022)

Finde ich sehr gut, wenn man keine Verwandachaft mehr hat. Für mich hoffe ich, dass meine Kinder sich darum kümmern, bin da guter Hoffnung. Denn der Tag wird irgendwann kommen ...


----------



## Minimax (19. Mai 2022)

Das ist wirklich rührend. Ich wusste garnicht das es solche Vereine gibt. Eine schöne Einrichtung.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Mai 2022)

Klasse, schön das es sowas gibt. Den gleichen Wunsch hatte mein Vater auch und ich bin glücklich und  stolz drauf ihm den noch erfüllt zu haben.


----------



## Floma (21. Mai 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Klasse, schön das es sowas gibt. Den gleichen Wunsch hatte mein Vater auch und ich bin glücklich und  stolz drauf ihm den noch erfüllt zu haben.


Mein Vater wollte auch nochmal mit mir angeln, haben es aber zunächst verbummelt weil die Brisanz noch nicht absehbar war und dann ging es unerwartet schnell zu Ende. Die Lektion nützt zumindest mir noch etwas.

Die Arbeit des Vereins ist lobenswert. Auf der Homepage finden sich weitere Geschichten. Mir fällt auf, dass es bei den älteren Personen vermeintlich kleine Dinge sind, die am Ende nochmal wichtig sind.


----------



## EnnoKvs (30. Mai 2022)

Sehr geile Aktion und solche Vereine mit ihren Mitgliedern und Einrichtungen mit ihren Mitarbeitern verdienen den höchsten Respekt!!!



Floma schrieb:


> *Mir fällt auf, dass es bei den älteren Personen vermeintlich kleine Dinge sind, die am Ende nochmal wichtig sind.*


und gerade die kleinen Dinge im Leben sind oft die besten.
Wenn man bedenkt was manche für "Sorgen" und "Nöte" haben und alle Welt dran Teil haben lassen müssen wegen Nichtigkeiten, fragt man sich was diese in einer wirklich schweren Situation oder Zeit machen.


----------



## DUSpinner (1. Juni 2022)

Tolle Sache und was fürs Herz und Seele. Wenn bei mir irgendwann der Sensemann vor der Türe stehen würde, wäre es auch einer meiner letzten Wünsche.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2022)

Finde ich sehr gut, super Sache toll gemacht.


----------

